# Archer was attacked!



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi guys I am just writing because I know you will all understand. Archer was attacked this morning by a white german shepherd type dog. It was at this new groomer's place we were going to try out because our regular place was so booked up. I thought well lets just try it out, I had met the owner during my dog first aid course and she was so friendly to Archer and seemed very concerned about details with her other clients. Also my training mentor is starting to teach classes there. So I thought we will give it a try just for a small grooming.

On my way in I noticed the front door was propped open, which I thought was odd because it seemed unsafe as it faces a main st, but I assumed they had gates and so on up for their daycare part.

Well we got in, did the quick consult where we discussed what haircut he was to get, when a white dog zoomed past us in the front part of the shop. The owner/groomer yelled and tried to call the dog back but he wouldn't come. So then I grabbed a bag of treats to start throwing on the ground so the dog wouldn't run into the road. But by then she had gotten out, and the dog had stopped to sniff someone and she caught the dog and had him on leash. I tried to move out of the way with Archer but he wasn't coming with me and I try not to drag him if I can help it. All of a sudden the dog was in Archer's face (the groomer stopped to let the dog say hello to us) and I let them have a loose leash as I do when my dog greets any dogs. Well with NO WARNING, and I mean that- the dog grabbed Archer and started shaking him!!!! Archer peed everywhere and screamed like I have never heard an animal scream. It makes me sick to think of it. Then the groomer finally got the dog off Archer and I tried to see if he was ok but he was trembling and a total mess. He was walking ok but only wanted to be in my lap. His hair is so long I couldn't see if there was any blood. Then I started feeling his body and felt a strange bubbling/crackling sensation like air near his ribs. He started coughing and I was like "We are going to the vet, NOW." We got there and they checked him out, they shaved most of his side so they could see the bite marks. It doesn't look like it was any puncture from the outside so hopefully no bacteria introduced. Then they did some x-rays and it shows he has air under his skin, it is either from the skin separating from the muscle or from a punctured lung, they don't know yet but he is being kept in emergency for observation so they can xray and monitor the air and drain it if they have to so it doesn't cause his lung to collapse.

I am SO upset, worried sick, shocked and dismayed. Worst part is the owner of the white dog who came in after to get his dog (dog was a grooming client) didn't seem surprised and was like Oh he's not that good with other dogs". !!!! way to warn us buddy. But it is the groomer's fault for having unsafe holding areas and for letting an unknown large dog greet my dog. I could have been any small dog in the shop just looking for food or treats. I know she would never wish for this to happen but it is a warning guys, for how quickly this can happen. The groomer is paying the vet bills so far. 

When we were waiting together I said to her "I would bet money that that dog has been punished physically for showing growling or any signs of aggression to other dogs before." She said Well he did come in on a prong collar and they asked the owner not to bring the dog there on it, because it was rubbing the dogs neck raw and they were uncomfortable using it. So there you have it folks, this is what prong collars and the associated punishment/"training" techniques that go along with that package do to dogs. Creates ticking time bombs on leashes who associate other dogs with pain, ans who have no other options except quick aggression with no warning.

I will post updates about Archer here. He was dopey and looked like the shaved Lion on Narnia when I saw him, my poor boy. He is SUCH a sweet soul and he loves all people and dogs... and he actually has really excellent social skills from what I have seen. I really hope this incident doesn't traumatize him in some major way and make him nervous around large dogs.  It is SO hard having these small guys, even constant hyper vigilance (and that's what has got us through the first year and a half) isn't enough to keep him safe!  

But at the same time I know never letting him around large dogs is not going to make for a good situation either. To love a dog is such a unique thing. It is like having a little piece of your own heart in a separate body that is vulnerable.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am heartbroken to hear about this. What a horrible ordeal for poor Archer and for you to witness this. This is my worst fear when I walk Molly as we have had unleashed large dogs charge her and try to get at her. We will keep Archer in our prayers for a quick recovery, both physically amd emotionally.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

How terrible for you and Archer! I wonder why the groomer thought the dog was reliable enough to introduce him to a toy dog? I certainly hope Archer isn't left with any serious injury.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Thinking about Archer and you. Glad he is getting good vet care and hope he is ok.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am so sorry little Archer is going through this. How absolutely terrifying for both of you. I would have been a basket case you handled it so well. I hope he is OK and you too. I can't believe how often we are hearing about these types of instances happening. There are far too many people raising dogs badly. Please let us know how Archer is doing.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Naturelover said:


> ... my poor boy. He is SUCH a sweet soul and he loves all people and dogs... To love a dog is such a unique thing. It is like having a little piece of your own heart in a separate body that is vulnerable.


Very well said. I must say it made me feel sick to my stomach to read about Archer's attack, and I was all too vividly imagining how I would feel if something like that happened to my dog. Then I started feeling _really_ angry. I am so disgusted by people who have no clue how to raise a dog, and I hate feeling so powerless about it! WTF. Once you and Archer are over the worst of the trauma, I do hope that you won't resort to keeping him in bubble wrap (so to speak). I know that after something like that I would be tempted to, but it's probably important to get him to have as many positive experiences with other dogs as possible, as soon as he seems up to it, so that he continues to feel as confident and sociable as ever. In the meantime, I send my heartfelt wishes for a speedy recovery for you both.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I was just sick reading about what happened to your precious little Archer! What a horrible thing to watch your dog go through such a traumatic ordeal! I'm keeping positive thoughts for a speedy recovery..please keep us posted...I will be thinking of this all day.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

I am in tears reading about this. What a terrible experience. I just hope your little guy is ok. I am so mad at that groomer and dog owner! What a horrible thing to happen. Please keep us posted as to how your little one is doing. Now I am afraid of finding a new groomer. Your nerves must be a wreck!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Please let us know how sweet Archer is doing today .


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Naturelover said:


> Archer was attacked this morning


This is jus terrible! Amigo Archer and I are almost exactly the same age so I know what it is like since I was attacked by a large doggie last month when I was on mi walkies with Popi.

Last Saturday, mi Auntie who lives in Los Angeles, was walking mi cousin amigo doggie, Bowowzer a 70 pound Lab, on a leash, when they were both attacked by a large Rottweiler who was loose. They had to call 911 during the attack. The Policia came right away and they called Pair-of-medics and Animal Control. Bowowzer had several puncture wounds and he had to go to emergency where the vet shaved him and sewed him up. He gonna be OK but he have to wear a cone now. :frusty: Auntie had puncture wounds on arms and back and she was knocked down and had big wound on knee. She had to go to emergency room two. She is okay two, but very traumatized.

Doggie belong to neighbor. Something should be done about dis.

Why are some doggies so mean? It's a jungle out there, you have to be very careful!!!!!!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah both these people are to blame. I wouldn't go back there again. hope he heals fast .


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just like everyone else, I am horribly sorry for what happened to you and Archer. Take comfort in knowing that Archer has the most loving support any dog could hope for in you and your love and comfort will carry him through this ugly upset. Have faith that he will once again be the happy little soul he was meant to be - he will just need some extra help for a while to get past this and you will give it to him - in spades!.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the support. He is ok for now, but we were both up most of the night. Ended up sleeping on the living room floor in front of the patio (faces a busy street, so noisy almost impossible to sleep anyway) to cool him off. It was so hot that his respirations were way too high and he was just panting like crazy so I couldn't tell if his lung was getting worse. Now we are just sleeping in chunks as he has lots of meds to get. I keep counting his resps as per vet advice but I'm so tired my eyes are practically crossing!

He is being treated for a crush injury leading to lung contusions, subcutaneous emphysema, and pneumothorax.

Seems like this this kind of incident (lg dog on sm dog) crushing type injuries are common and it's not unusual for it to look like there's no blood or significant injury but for there to be serious internal injuries, damage to muscle, lungs, etc. Scary stuff. Luckily I realized he needed to go to the vet despite no visible injuries, but I think it could be tempting to say that the dog seems ok and not get veterinary attention right away. Lots of bad things can happen inside that we won't know about, so keep it in mind folks if, god forbid, this ever happens to a dog you know and/or love!

The groomer is quite upset and asking after Archer, and I know she means well and is doing the best she can right now. She's offered us discounts on dog food and some free grooms till his hair grows back in, but to be honest I just don't think I can do it. I'm not happy with the safety protocols and knowledge of dog behaviour that I saw that day, so I think while he heals up his hair is just going to get horribly matted and he is gonna have to get completely shaved down. Half of him already is! Besides I could never forgive myself if I went back and if anything happened to him. So I just need to book appointments with my known groomer well in advance from now on instead of waiting too long thinking I can do it myself then giving up and trying to squeeze him in.

A tough lesson to learn!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a terrifying experience for you and Archer!!! I definitely would not have handled it as well as you!!! Hoping that little Archer is feeling better today. I have been wary of any large dogs after a coworkers Chow attacked many years ago. It is something that you never expect to happen... One thing I have learned is that is not a good situation for other dogs to be roaming around while your dog is being groomed. All attention should only be on your dog! The groomers attention is distracted and too many bad situations can happen. I feel terrible that this happened to you. Wishing little Archer a speedy recovery.


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about this terrible incident. Wishing a speedy recovery for you both, especially for poor little Archer.

A while back I was walking my dog down my street and my neighbor's dog was in their front yard, he lunged out to attack me, and my dog (a large retriever mix) immediately jumped in to protect me. He suffered some bites, but he was not terribly hurt, luckily. We went after the owner and contacted Animal Services and they got rid of the dog. 

I'm sorry to say, but I think in your case the groomer was the party at fault and showed some serious error in judgement. I would think that asking about aggressiveness with other dogs would be part of the routine intake procedure. If it was disclosed by the owner at that time, the groomer could then decide if she wanted to accept him as a client, and if so, what precautions needed to be taken to protect the other dogs, and the other clients as well. If the owner did not disclose the aggressiveness, then she, the groomer would then have an issue with the client for failing to disclose at time of intake. If the client was never asked, the responsibility legally rests on the groomer as the incident happened while she was responsible for the dog, and on her business premises.

Also, allowing the dog to stop and say hello to another dog after they got loose and had to be chased down was rewarding the behavior. The groomer has opened herself up to some serious liability. You have every right to be angry. I know I would be.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sending healing vibes to both you and Archer.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I too was sickened to read about this incident. I pray that little Archer heals from this terrible incident, both physically and mentally. These little Havenese are so full of love.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Archer.


----------



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

Sending prayers for you and Archer. I am the one who has big dog anxiety since getting Wicket, just for this reason. As a young child, I witnessed this same thing happen to my dog, and she didn't make it. We will be starting classes with other puppies, in effort to help me overcome my fears. As you and Archer experienced, you never know when something will happen. I'm so sorry to hear about the attack and am praying that he continues to improve.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and Archer. So glad you had the insight to get him to the vet ASAP. Speedy recovery little guy. Keep us posted.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope he improves quickly. I am just sick reading this. Very upsetting.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness how scary! We all hope you're feeling better soon! :hug:


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

He is doing well today guys. He accidentally jumped up and off the couch before I could catch him (which he isn't supposed to!) and a friend brought a cooling gel mat for him to lie on. He seems much brighter even with the pain meds and when he is actually resting his respirations are at the right level.

I'm posting one sad picture and one happier picture so I don't depress you all too much! It is really hot here so I am trying hard to keep him cool so he doesn't have to breathe too hard or pant excessively.

In fact, he is doing well enough that I just might let myself have a refreshing beer. I didn't before because I wanted to be able to drive him to the vet right away if he needed it and be totally on top of his breathing!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Enjoy your beer. You deserve it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> To love a dog is such a unique thing. It is like having a little piece of your own heart in a separate body that is vulnerable.


You have put this so beautifully into words! I'm so sorry, Jen, that you and poor little Archer have to go through this. It never ceases to amaze me how irresponsible some people are with their dogs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> He is doing well today guys. He accidentally jumped up and off the couch before I could catch him (which he isn't supposed to!) and a friend brought a cooling gel mat for him to lie on. He seems much brighter even with the pain meds and when he is actually resting his respirations are at the right level.
> 
> I'm posting one sad picture and one happier picture so I don't depress you all too much! It is really hot here so I am trying hard to keep him cool so he doesn't have to breathe too hard or pant excessively.
> 
> In fact, he is doing well enough that I just might let myself have a refreshing beer. I didn't before because I wanted to be able to drive him to the vet right away if he needed it and be totally on top of his breathing!!


Awww, poor little guy! And poor you! You deserve the beer. Glad to hear he is improving!!!


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

Ooh I am so angry and upset for you and poor Archer. Grrrrr. Keeping positive thoughts for full recovery for your sweet boy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww…. Archer looks pretty comfortable there. I think he is saying, "I'm ok Mom. Have a beer!" So good to hear he is feeling better!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So glad to hear your little man is doing better. He looks comfortable on his cooling mat in front of the fan. Enjoy your beer, you deserve one or even two. Have one for Archer.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Glad Archer is doing better.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

He's still heading in the right direction today guys! Still pretty tired (so am I) but overall he seems at the very least not to be getting any worse. We have a vet appointment for followup x-rays tomorrow so I will be relieved once we have those and see what is happening with his lungs.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad Archer seems to be on the mends. Hugs from Tim & Mae!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah Archer!! We are still praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear is doing well!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Archer! Glad you took him directly to the vet. I had the same thing happen to Fred a couple months ago. The dog attacked him for no reason picking him up by his little neck. The skin was lifted up as well and he had stitches and a drain put in. Make sure you report this so it is on record. I was never careful around large dogs but now I am so fearful. Now hen I am walking, I always tell people to hold their dogs back. I also have pepper spray in hand walking by larger dogs....


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

This made me so upset. There's nothing worse. I'm so happy that Archer is healing. These little guys are so trusting.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

He is continuing to improve and will see the vet tomorrow again. He played with his stuffed lobster today. And just look at that adorable face!

I took him on his first post injury walk and the first dog I see when I leave my building is the aggressive GSD!  Luckily they were on the other side of the street. We walked around then ended up in a courtyard where there was another aggressive GSD in a home and lunging and barking against the screen door. ****. Then we tried to get out of there and there was the giant garbage truck that he hates. It was tough. Both our nerves were SO shot after that walk!!

This afternoon was a little better although I saw the GSD again, I picked Archer up right away and just quickly walked by them. Ugh I hate having to paranoid peek around each corner and the elevator in my building and have to be at all times expecting the dog to show up and try to kill Archer. But Archer is really good and waits in a sit stay at a far distance from the elevator with my blocking him. Luckily he knows the routine now! 

ANYWAY it has been stressful but I am so glad my little guy is ok. I found out from the groomer the dog that attacked is a rescue but the people didn't know about the history I guess, just thought she wasn't the best with "some dogs". Also they claim she is part coyote and it's just the wildness in her. I dunno about that. Try some positive training. Don't think the prong collar wearing sores into the dog's neck is helping!

Thanks for listening gang just gotta vent sometimes with people that get it!!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

What a sweetheart! So glad he continues to improve! XOXOXO's


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good, Archer!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> He is continuing to improve and will see the vet tomorrow again. He played with his stuffed lobster today. And just look at that adorable face!
> 
> I took him on his first post injury walk and the first dog I see when I leave my building is the aggressive GSD!  Luckily they were on the other side of the street. We walked around then ended up in a courtyard where there was another aggressive GSD in a home and lunging and barking against the screen door. ****. Then we tried to get out of there and there was the giant garbage truck that he hates. It was tough. Both our nerves were SO shot after that walk!!
> 
> ...


Poor you and poor Archer. While Pixel hasn't been attacked, she is going though a fear period, plus is losing all her baby teeth PLUS has a UTI all at the same time, poor little thing. As careful as I try to be, she has still had some bad experiences with big aggressive dogs, mostly behind eletric fences, that I didn't know were there until they were barreling towards us. It's SO hard to properly socialize our little ones and keep them safe at the same time.

As far as the Coyote comment, I don't buy that as an excuse. I have a friend who volunteers at a science center in NH. Her job is to work with their resident Coyote, so that she can be an "animal embassador", teaching people about Coyotes. That is a wild-born, pure Coyote, fully clicker trained, and as sweet as a puppy dog. If you can do that with a oure Coyote, surely you can train a dog that is part Coyote. (Even if it's true).

All THAT said, I really don't hold the owners responsible for the groomer letting that dog get loose to start with! They sound like they shouldn't have a difficult rescue dog, but THAT could have happened to even the most responsible owner who left a dog of certain breeds with a groomer. I used to live on a garm and the owner had Borzois. While those dogs were VERY mild mannered in general, if they suddenly saw a small animal moving, they would snatch and grab instinctively. They lieved in the house with several house cats, and the cats would (safely) sleep on top of them. But they killed a number of barn cats that appeared suddenly, or were not considered "family".


----------



## timeblind (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh, Archer. I'm so glad you're doing alright and that you're recovering! I'm sorry this happened to you, Jen. 

I think the owners of the GSD need to step up and do some training with their dog. Sounds like they're just brushing off this terrible behaviour with lame excuses.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

when you said ". So there you have it folks, this is what prong collars and the associated punishment/"training" techniques that go along with that package do to dogs. Creates ticking time bombs on leashes who associate other dogs with pain, ans who have no other options except quick aggression with no warning." 
you took the words right out of my mouth. That dog should never have been there in the first place. If you know you have a reactive dog (and the owner probably knew this, or should have known it,) it is your responsibility to notify a groomer or vet in advance so precautions are taken . no excuse


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would find a groomer who does not allow other dogs to be loose.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Heather Glen said:


> I would find a groomer who does not allow other dogs to be loose.


I have a groomer I love and have only ever taken him there before, they use lined crates, they are fantastic, but they were overbooked and despite being on the cancellation call list for 2 weeks i could not get him in. I definitely will be interrogating anywhere else I ever take him, or booking a year of appointments in advance with the guys I trust from now on.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I feel so bad for you and Archer. I hope the groomer learns from this experience. That's a great idea to book appointments in the future. Hope Archer is feeling better.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

A couple of pics of Archer. He got a special pupcake from a local dog cafe, after his last visit to the vet for this injury. Just a couple more days with the bandage, then I'll be trying another NEW groomer who will crate him when he is not on the grooming table.

He is gonna have to get shaved BIG TIME but I am just so happy he is okay!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww…sweet baby boy. Looks like he is enjoying that pupcake! So glad to hear Archer is almost back to his old self.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to see he is doing so well. I love the little heart on his bandage!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I hate that he has to be bandaged, but I have to say, he looks awfully cute wearing his heart on his shoulder!  Glad to hear he's well on the mend!!!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

We took off his bandage today as per the vet's instructions. The hair is SO matted underneath I have never seen anything like it. He is going to have to be shaved to the skin all over!  And there are still a few red marks/contusions. That dog really did a number on my poor little guy! He does seem to be ok overall but seeing the marks and swelling still there after almost 2 weeks is pretty crazy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little guy…I bet he is happy to get his bandage off. It sure was blessing that you were there to protect him.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I see some cute T-shirts in Archer's future!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor guy! The hair will grow back. I'm just SO glad he's OK!!!


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

Brave boy and Momma! Keeping good thoughts for Archer


----------

